# IE: Seite ruckelt beim Scrollen!



## ThiKool (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich arbeite gerade an einer neuen Homepage und habe das Layout nun fertig.
Bei allen Browsern läuft alles optimal, nur der Internet Explorer macht zicken beim Scrollen - bedeutet: Es ruckelt extrem.

Woran kann dies liegen?

Danke euch!


----------



## sheel (19. Februar 2012)

Hi

PHP ist daran nicht schuld -> Verschoben.

Kann man sich das irgendwo anschauen?


----------

